# I need help identifying this bicycle



## Son of Paul (May 5, 2022)

Hi guys I've been a fan of this site for years spending time looking at some of the older bikes. I've always wanted one not sure if that day would come. In the last hour of the bicycle show in Monroe county Michigan I stumbled onto this bicycle and for a modest sum I was able to drag it home. I'd like to hunt down the missing pieces or maybe restore it. Do any of you know who made this? The head badge screw holes are offsite 1" It does have a Goodyear war time front tire and United Stated No 76 on the rear. Should I sand the paint off the bottom bracket and see if there are numbers? Thank you!


----------



## stezell (May 5, 2022)

Well it looks like a Fauber chainring which would have been used on Great Western built bicycles in Laporte, IN if I'm not mistaken. I would use some paint remover to uncover the serial number just in case there's original paint underneath the over paint. Could also be a Columbia. Someone else will chime in soon, definitely a cool project man. 

Sean


----------



## SKPC (May 5, 2022)

A tough one to determine covered in thick paint.  Serial number on the bottom of the BB would be a start. Maybe use some goof off & steel wool to uncover it and any remaining base paint color. Your bike has many different parts and could be pieced together.   Excelsior frame & Meiselbach fork? Badge holes look JW Grady.  Carefully begin to remove all the paint to determine if any parts are original to what you have acquired. Have fun!


----------



## Son of Paul (May 5, 2022)

Thanks guys, I will look for the numbers and repost.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 5, 2022)

The 4-clover chain ring front sprocket looks like an A&S “Admiral” or similar.  The tires might not tell much about the bike; but some of the frame details might be more helpful.
Might have sported an EC Simmons hardware store “*Laclede*” head badge?








						Truss Frame I.D. Help Please! | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

I believe that Snyder may be the manufacturer; and agree with E.C. Simmons badges most likely.  Not sure if Miami made bikes for Simmons as well, maybe prior to Snyder, or if they used the same or similar badges(?)...




					thecabe.com
				



The preliminary, enhanced, and additional pictures of the apparently _*oval-shaped*_ chain stays at the bottom bracket crank hanger have sometimes been attributed to earlier Emblem Angola NY.


----------



## hoofhearted (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Son of Paul (May 6, 2022)

The position of the screws seems to line up with the EC Simmons hardware store “*Laclede*” head badge. I cleaned the bottom bracket and no luck on numbers. I shot some close ups of the frame and the fork has something like "ATAPLDFOR" stamped on it. I know it has a crap weld behind the bottom bracket. I can clean this up later. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## WillWork4Parts (May 6, 2022)

Son of Paul said:


> the fork has something like "ATAPLDFOR" stamped on it.




Guessing that's shorthand for Patent Applied For.


----------



## SKPC (May 6, 2022)

The Meisel-fork on there could be around July 1922 when the patent for this lightweight box crown fork was filed.
Meiselbach I am sure sold his forks to others besides Shelby and made some earlier versions pre patent.









						1920's-Pre-1933 Shelby Bicycle Thread | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

Thanks, Brandt. Are these forks rare? Any idea why the patent drawings show a sloped crown but known forks don’t?  Meiselbach’s Misadventure https://shelbycyclehistory.org/2017/09/24/meiselbachs-misadventure/amp/




					thecabe.com


----------



## gkeep (May 6, 2022)

What a great project! If there is no BB serial is there anything hiding under all the paint on the seat tube? Test some of the areas and remove the spray paint to see what remains of the original, there might be a fair amount left and with any luck the serial number will appear. Keep us posted, love these mystery bikes and a double bar!


----------



## gkeep (May 6, 2022)

WillWork4Parts said:


> Guessing that's shorthand for Patent Applied For.



You can just see the P in 'Pat' in the photo.


----------



## Son of Paul (May 14, 2022)

Hi guy's I cleaned off the paint around the seat tube and don't see any numbers. The head tube has revealed some dark red paint under all that green. I did discover a "S" stamped behind the flange that attaches to the chain stay. Any insights would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2022)

Fork crown, headset cups & even possibly the S(Shelby Tubing Co?) stamp point towards a Shelby built bike.









						1920's-Pre-1933 Shelby Bicycle Thread | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

There is so little discussed or known about Shelby bicycles from this time period.  If you have a bike or any historical tidbit please feel to post it here.   This bike is currently for sale on EBay and definitely appears to be from the 1920's.  The fork is the same as my Shelby built "New...




					thecabe.com


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 14, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> The frame details might be more helpful.



For example, the *seat* *stay* *bridge*?

The unthreaded chain tensioner arrangement, perhaps with a slot for a square nut fastener, looks like those on later Huffman bikes; but not sure who invented it, or when?


----------

